# How big is your trophy room?



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

How big is your trophy room and how many mounts do you have on the wall? Which animal was the hardest for you to hunt and what animal have you been dying to hang on the wall next?

I guess I will start with mine:

7 mule deer
3 antelope
1 buffalo
1 full body mountain lion 7' 6"
1 Corsican Ram
1 Churro/Navajo Ram

The hardest was the 7x8 29 inch buck

The animal I would like to get next is a bull elk followed by a bull moose


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

More importantly: How big is your..... :roll: 

Mine is smaller than yours, I'm just mad about it. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I have seen slayers trophy room, I have no idea where he will be putting the numerous critters he put down this year. His brother is a 'dermist' and has little time to do 'real' customers critters because of slayers trophies.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well Pro when you get that 380 BC PLUS bull elk this next year then everyone will want to see your big stud bull


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Trophy Room??? I have a freezer in the garage, does that count? (it doesn't have much wild game in it at the moment)

I have quite a collection of mallard curlies and pintail pins (couple hundred or so  ) stuck in the moulding around my reloading / flytying nook in the basement though. :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine is 30' x 26'. I just measured it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a couple of trophy rooms, here's one I share with friends and family:









Many skulls were carried out to road, some are still out in the woods. Each one with a story.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

As a single guy.....I have my whole house as my trophy room. Need to get more trophies though. Although, all of my stuff is only in 4 rooms......

1 Muley Shoulder mount
1 Muley European
1 Whitetail European
1 Antelope Shoulder Mount
8 Ducks


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

spread over my house and my parents house.
Shoulder mounts;
1 moose 
1 whitetail 
1 muley
1 antelope

1 pheasant-cofffe table
1 small mouth bass
1 large mouth bass
1 walleye
1 Muskie chasing a sunfish in a display case
2 european elk 
multiple whitetail racks on plaques.

Hardest one? don't know, they were all tough in different ways.
Next one I want on the wall? That is even a tougher question :wink: Mnt Goat, sheep, 350+ Elk, caribou or even an alaskan moose, just depends on what tag I will get next.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

My best trophy I can't post a picture of because she is so good lookin and I get mean when guys start cat calling. But she was hands down the hardest to get.

I have never mounted any of my 9 bucks or one bull elk, still persuing the wale hanger with both species.

However I do have a beautiful male wood duck that I shot off a ditch near Peoa back in 1999. To this day most people don't believe I shot it here in Utah but in talking to a biologist he said that was the year EL NINIO threw off alot of migratory paterns and there were othere siteings of Eastern ducks in the state that year.

Next trophy will be a Northern general season heavy 4x4 buck. Or possibly a LE Boulder Mountain bull elk if I get lucky in the draw.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Disgusted, all. 
Except Wyogoob and Woollybugger- there's a couple guys I'd like to hunt with. 
An exception- a 'Specimen Collection' of the odd and rare. That's cool!

P.S.-Yes, The freezer counts. Good call.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Except Wyogoob and Woollybugger- there's a couple guys I'd like to hunt with.


I thought you said you would hunt wolves with me?


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

When the #'s hit huntable populations and they're de-listed, you're on!


I'll be making a hat or trimming my elk skin coat with it, though.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Good deal!!! I also see that you are getting interested in I400  I would like to see you get a bull elk one of these days


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

GD! So would I. I'm not pursuing them too seriously till I get a horse or mule and a place to keep him, though. 5'10", 135 lbs vs. 5'5", 600+ and a 10 mile drag? hunting solo? Not a HUGE priority right now. Someday.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well Im sure you can get lucky and get one closer to 10 miles from a road because units like the Wasatch have great road access and when you draw a big bull tag then you find out you have a lot of friends because they come out from all places.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

So, you won't be 'busy' when I dump one next year? :shock:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Shoulder mounts:
1 caribou
4 mule deer
2 Antelope
1 Angora goat
1 Mountain goat
3 Elk

1/2 Lifesize:
1 Buffalo
1 Corsican Ram

Lifesize:
2 Kiabab squirels
1 Javalina
1 Mountain Lion

Rugs:
1 Bear

Skulls:
3 Buffalo
1 Bear
3 Mountain Lion

European:
1 Deer

Horn plaque:
5 Antelope

Birds: 
1 pheasant
1 Canvasback
1 Banded Goose
1 Green head

Fish:
1 5 lb. Cutthroat

Skins:
Buffalo
Zebra
Blesbuck
Springbuck
3 Racoon
3 Coyote
1 Skunk

Hats:
2 Racoon
1 Coyote

In the works:
1 lifesize Desert Bighorn
1 lifesize Mountain Lion
1 Buffalo Shoulder
1 Kudu
1 Gemsbuck
1 Black Wildebeast
1 Blue Wildebeast
1 Mtn. Reedbuck
1 Impalla
1 Bat Eared Fox
1 Springbuck
1 Blesbuck
1 Duiker
2 mule deer shoulder
1 Antelope


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

1 erupen buck antelope.
5 ducks. drake can,two drake pintails, a hen mallard and a drake mallrd.
1 rainbow trout the 27 1/2 just missed 6 pounds.
2 swans.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Shoulder mounts:
> 1 caribou
> 4 mule deer
> 2 Antelope
> ...


****! What do you do for a living besides hunt. :wink:  I am jealous.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> [
> 
> ****! What do you do for a living besides hunt. :wink:  I am jealous.


Fish...........................Jk I just hunt

Actually I do my own mounts so I have collected a few along the way. The fact that I am extremly old helps too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, I'll give in to vanity. I got a few strung thorought the house, at stores, on barns and in storage.

a 55 gallon barrel of mule deer racks, 3x3 or better.
European moose
shoulder mount moose 51 1/2" spread
3 European elk, one 326 pt
shoulder mount 186 pt mule deer
shoulder mount 158 pt whitetail, 14 pt-22" spread
black bear rug
ptamigan
eastern turkey
pair of Buffleheads
pair of spawning koke salmon

being worked on:
swan flying


All it proves is I got more money than brains............but ya know I do have a mountain lion tag.......ah maybe one more.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Mine is 30' x 26'. I just measured it.


I just measured my *house...* OD is 30' x 26'.. :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

*10000ft wrote*


> However I do have a beautiful male wood duck that I shot off a ditch near Peoa back in 1999. To this day most people don't believe I shot it here in Utah but in talking to a biologist he said that was the year EL NINIO threw off alot of migratory paterns and there were othere siteings of Eastern ducks in the state that year.


My buddy shot 2 of them last year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think mine is about eight by eight... that would be the cubicle at work where I keep the chukar Stuffinducks mounted for me. :lol: I guess I could count my balcony too (since I have some random odds and ends out there).... so four by about fifteen or so.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

How big is Cabela's? 8)


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> How big is Cabela's? 8)


In dream land? 

That would be crazy but awesome if true :shock:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Shoulder mounts:
1 caribou
4 mule deer
2 Antelope
1 Angora goat
1 Mountain goat
3 Elk

1/2 Lifesize:
1 Buffalo
1 Corsican Ram

Lifesize:
2 Kiabab squirels
1 Javalina
1 Mountain Lion

Rugs:
1 Bear

Skulls:
3 Buffalo
1 Bear
3 Mountain Lion

European:
1 Deer

Horn plaque:
5 Antelope

Birds: 
1 pheasant
1 Canvasback
1 Banded Goose
1 Green head

Fish:
1 5 lb. Cutthroat

Skins:
Buffalo
Zebra
Blesbuck
Springbuck
3 Racoon
3 Coyote
1 Skunk

Hats:
2 Racoon
1 Coyote

In the works:
1 lifesize Desert Bighorn
1 lifesize Mountain Lion
1 Buffalo Shoulder
1 Kudu
1 Gemsbuck
1 Black Wildebeast
1 Blue Wildebeast
1 Mtn. Reedbuck
1 Impalla
1 Bat Eared Fox
1 Springbuck
1 Blesbuck
1 Duiker
2 mule deer shoulder
1 Antelope

WOW that is a something to behold I live in Lehi can I come over and see it in person?

I have a 20w x 18L x20H room with one mule deer head mount and one on the way,
3 European mounts of deer
One full size cougar mount on the way
1 turkey 
I have lots of room to spare in this room

I also have a 12w x 12L x 9H room with a 51 1/2" tiger musky
45" long nose gar on the way
24" rainbow 
10 lb tiny lake trout. First big fish when I was younger. 
One European coyote skull, with hide
One European cougar skull


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I had some pet squirels once, and when they died, Tex told me that if i skin them he would give them back to me taxidermied, and it took me along time to skin them, and when I finally got back to him he asked me if I still wanted them mounted, and I said, "no, just shaking hands."


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a 9 3/4" trophy (when in use), but it's not de-commissioned yet. Questions?

sad, sad. 
I'm still disgusted.


this will probably spawn a whole new retarded thread.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> I had some pet squirels once, and when they died, Tex told me that if i skin them he would give them back to me taxidermied, and it took me along time to skin them, and when I finally got back to him he asked me if I still wanted them mounted, and I said, "no, just shaking hands."


 :rotfl:

I should actually point out that while I have a few animals, non of them really qualify for this subject as a "Trophy". Some are respectable and some are under that, but all are full of memories and that's why they are on the wall. I love to just sit, look at the critters, and reminisce of some great days in my life.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

10000ft. said:


> My best trophy I can't post a picture of because she is so good lookin and I get mean when guys start cat calling. But she was hands down the hardest to get.
> 
> I have never mounted any of my 9 bucks or one bull elk, still persuing the wale hanger with both species.
> 
> ...


Hey !!! Congrats on the Wood Duck.!!! I've seen them here in Utah. In fact, I put up one of these Woodduck box things in my back yard to attract some more. I haven't seen any yet, only a couple of starling's.... :?

This is not me in this photo.....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Is she on a busy highway? Or is that vest an attractant for the woody? :? _(O)_


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Is she on a busy highway? Or is that vest an attractant for the woody? :? _(O)_


Safety first *Pro* , you never know where a woody could be hiding... :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> Safety first *Pro* , you never know where a woody could be hiding... :mrgreen:


That is what I always tell my wife, you don't want to get jabbed in the 'eye' by a woody.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Once again pro, you are always so controversial, just because you and your wife are in the camp of not wanting to get poked in the eye by a woody doesn't mean that you have to enforce your rules on those that would want to be poked in the eye by one.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*I-4"*

Uh-oh, I can see a proposal called I-4Inches coming down the pike now that you have Pro riled.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: I-4"*



threshershark said:


> Uh-oh, I can see a proposal called I-4Inches coming down the pike now that you have Pro riled.


Thats not riled up hes still in the one sentance or pargragh stage. When he really gets going he can write a book answer six questions and all while using BOLD type.  HAHAHAaaaaaaa


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

If *I* wish to enforce *my* rules on the rest of *you*, I *WILL*. *I* am merely looking out for *your* well-being. Many a woman has been vision-impaired by a stray woody.

If this bothers *you*, simply take precautions like .45's little lady friend did, that all *I* am saying. *I* am riled enough for CAPS and *bolds*, but not enough to write several paragraphs, but don't *PUSH IT!!!!* 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

LMAO you guys are good comic relief


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few expressions of the women that have seen pro’s I-4In proposal 
  :shock: :?  :roll: _(O)_


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Here are a few expressions of the women that have seen pro's I-4In proposal
> :shock: :?  :roll: _(O)_


It is not the size of the wand, but the magic in it, at least that is what I keep telling the 'ladies'. I was once asked who I was going to please with 'that', I told her.... *ME*!


----------

